
Marines Leadership Principles - jkuria
http://www.au.af.mil/au/awc/awcgate/usmc/leadership.htm
======
JSeymourATL
Related: Jocko Podcast, always good food for thought >
[http://jockopodcast2.com/](http://jockopodcast2.com/)

